# Haven't been here since '07 I think, still sick however.



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Hello guys! My name is Stephen and I frequented this site in and around 2007 when I first seemingly received marijuana induced derealization. It's been chronic in form and still have not been able to rid myself of this horrible experience that honestly affects every part of my life. Clonazepam and Lyrica are two medications (out of 30+ I've tried) that provide me with *minor* relief. Still unsure if I have anxiety or when the derealization gets worse or better, because it's pretty much constant unless I'm on meds (then, again, it's only slightly better.)

Anyone on this forum have success with treating marijuana induced derealization?

See you


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome back.

I am fairly new here. Have chemical injury causing DR but not by marijuana. Much improvement with Sinemet and Gabapentin. Have a lot of visual symptoms.

What are your symptoms of derealization?


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I am fairly new here. Have chemical injury causing DR but not by marijuana. Much improvement with Sinemet and Gabapentin. Have a lot of visual symptoms.
> 
> What are your symptoms of derealization?


Yeah Neurontin helped me a bit too however Lyrica turned out much better for me. Never taken SINEMET, interesting. Derealization is a very visual experience for me as well. I feel as if my eyes are unable to focus on a particular object, everything is one blank blur that seems very fake; the world is certainly not as vivid as it used to be. It's like a veil is over my head or I'm trapped in a thick glass box/haze that I can never break out of. I do have some spinning vision from time to time and mild visual snow. The only thing I really care about however is the derealization.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve Cronin said:


> Yeah Neurontin helped me a bit too however Lyrica turned out much better for me. Never taken SINEMET, interesting. Derealization is a very visual experience for me as well. I feel as if my eyes are unable to focus on a particular object, everything is one blank blur that seems very fake; the world is certainly not as vivid as it used to be. It's like a veil is over my head or I'm trapped in a thick glass box/haze that I can never break out of. I do have some spinning vision from time to time and mild visual snow. The only thing I really care about however is the derealization.


Haven't tried Lyrica because I'm out of money and most (not all) claim little difference between it and Neurontin.

You might enjoy reading the post _Tracers/Trails/Ghosting getting bad at times_ http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__fromsearch__1#entry197587 Lot of visual symptoms discussed - mainly Bluetank, Ludwig and myself. Let me know if any of this relates to your problems.

*The only thing I really care about however is the derealization* Do you mean the visual problems? (Sorry but I can be a very dense creature and didn't understand).


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Haven't tried Lyrica because I'm out of money and most (not all) claim little difference between it and Neurontin.
> 
> You might enjoy reading the post _Tracers/Trails/Ghosting getting bad at times_ http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times/page__p__197587__fromsearch__1#entry197587 Lot of visual symptoms discussed - mainly Bluetank, Ludwig and myself. Let me know if any of this relates to your problems.
> 
> *The only thing I really care about however is the derealization* Do you mean the visual problems? (Sorry but I can be a very dense creature and didn't understand).


My doctor gave me a savings card so I get thirty 150mg capsules of Lyrica for only $20 a month. What I mean by derealization is the outside world not seeming as vivid and clear as it should be. Like I'm trapped in this haze or fog that I can't break out of.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve Cronin said:


> My doctor gave me a savings card so I get thirty 150mg capsules of Lyrica for only $20 a month. What I mean by derealization is the outside world not seeming as vivid and clear as it should be. Like I'm trapped in this haze or fog that I can't break out of.


Wow, that's a big savings.

So the haze is everything about life - not just vision.

Elsewhere you mention trying all sort of different meds. Have you tried Wellbutrin, Requip, or Adderall?


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Visual Dude said:


> Wow, that's a big savings.
> 
> So the haze is everything about life - not just vision.
> 
> Elsewhere you mention trying all sort of different meds. Have you tried Wellbutrin, Requip, or Adderall?


Yes, Wellbutrin had zero effect. I've never taken Requip, have you? And adderall makes me feel much worse! (Much like energy drinks or coffee.)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve Cronin said:


> Yes, Wellbutrin had zero effect. I've never taken Requip, have you? And adderall makes me feel much worse! (Much like energy drinks or coffee.)


Wellbutrin helps a lot but can only take a little bit.
Requip affects it a lot (diagnostically useful) but the half life is problematic and the XL is too strong for me.
Haven't tried Adderall. Expected the reaction you have. However someone recently posted it helped them.


----------

